# Urgh - how disgusting is that?



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Walking through Paddington Station this morning to discover that someone had let their dog shit on the platform!

Not only had they not cleaned it up, someone had obviously had the misfortune to stand in it and drag it further along the platform.

First of all, I can't believe that someone would think it OK to do this.

Second of all, I can't believe that at least one member of staff didn't see it happen.

Third of all, I couldn't believe it was still there.

Disgusting cunt.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

There are many irrisponsible dog owners out there who do not clear up after their dogs have had a dump in a public place 
We always take bags with us when walking the dogs.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Isn't it just vile?

Out of eco-interest what happens to the bags? Do they get emptied or do they just go straight into landfill sites? I'd imagine that the turds' natural abilities to break down are impared from being encased in plastic.

ps I saw a white dog turd last summer. Nostalgia. 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Walking through Paddington Station this morning to discover that someone had let their dog shit on the platform!
> 
> Not only had they not cleaned it up, someone had obviously had the misfortune to stand in it and drag it further along the platform.


Maybe the dog dragged it's butt along the platform as there was no paper in the toilets ;D.

That is disgusting though filthy shit machine .

I hate dogs


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Might have been a tramp caught short whilst begging


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If only I'd had my camera I could have taken a picture for you to share.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG piccies of a the longest dog skid mark in town ;D hehehehehe *Laughs*


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> That is disgusting though filthy shit machine Â .
> 
> I hate dogs Â


That's right, the poor mutt should know better :-/


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> ps I saw a white dog turd last summer. Nostalgia.


oh yes.. a rare sight these days. Not that i spend a lot of time looking at dog faeces... :-/


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Maybe the dog dragged it's butt along the platform as there was no paper in the toilets Â ;D.
> 
> That is disgusting though filthy shit machine Â .
> 
> I hate dogs Â


Thats a bit extreme.....will dislike not do.
Owner fault some are awful...........................we are bag household to..............oh the joys 

Sorry for you Kell that is indeed gross.......we aren't all that bad unlike BR staff!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

White dogshit is missing from our pavements because people don't give their dogs bones anymore.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Extreme it might be hating dogs but to be honest my neighbour has a hyperactive nurotic dumb dalmation which is a big dog. Jumps up when you stand for a chat with it's owner, sits it's ass on ya feet, shits on your garden instead of knowing it's own terrotority and pisses up your wheels and anything else it can cock it's leg up. Yeah right I adore dogs really when most do all of the above and the pathetic stupid owners just grin and think their friggin dog is friggin superior !


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Don't get me wrong, I love dogs. The only reason I don't have one now is that we're out of the house for about 12 hours every day.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Extreme it might be hating dogs but to be honest my neighbour has a hyperactive nurotic dumb dalmation which is a big dog. Â Jumps up when you stand for a chat with it's owner, sits it's ass on ya feet, shits on your garden instead of knowing it's own terrotority and pisses up your wheels and anything else it can cock it's leg up. Â Yeah right I adore dogs really when most do all of the above and the pathetic stupid owners just grin and think their friggin dog is friggin superior !


can't argue but it isn't the dogs faulty.............it's the humans not knowing anything about dogs.......

um sorry totally off topic.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

My neighbour makes me incensed actually . The poor dog never gets walked what so ever and yet 'she' is there all day (lazy bitch)..don't know why she doesnt walk it ;D. Probably because it has a section in the back garden cornerd off as it's 'toilet'. Like everyone, they have to have the 'big house, top car, designer clothes, the holidays and a lovely dog' which they don't exercise or you see them cuddeling or loved. The doggie goes flamin bonkers and barks at every single movement I make when I am out the front of my house and is always looking out the dinning room window at the front because they don't walk the poor thing .

I'll walk it every night for a fiver


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> My neighbour makes me incensed actually Â . Â The poor dog never gets walked what so ever and yet 'she' is there all day (lazy bitch)..don't know why she doesnt walk it Â ;D. Â Probably because it has a section in the back garden cornerd off as it's 'toilet'. Â Like everyone, they have to have the 'big house, top car, Â designer clothes, the holidays and a lovely dog' which they don't exercise or you see Â them cuddeling or loved. The doggie goes flamin bonkers and barks at every single movement I make when I am out the front of my house and is always looking out the dinning room window at the front because they don't walk the poor thing Â .
> 
> I'll walk it every night for a fiver Â


My night for going off topic..........the reason is not the exercise the dog thinks it is top dog and it's behaviour is that of distress at it naughty children. When dogs have given up leadership they sleep SOOOOOO much.

okay enough katherine.......okay.

No excuses for horrible dog Shite though

Â£5 that is cheap!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If I walked it, I would have to take a poop scoop or an industrial garden shovel and a supermarket bag to scoop it in to LOL . Then there would be the dettol to clear the pavement or lampost it did it near and the rubber gloves ;D so I wouldn't get me hands messy .


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This is nothing.

In Calais on the pavement there was doerhhea from a dog...there were 4-5 patches of watery stools and somebody had just stepped on it.

I even managed to touch it with the tip of my shoe. I mean this animal was obviously ill...how is the owner expected to pick this up with doggy bags? He needed a hose and a mop!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> This is nothing.
> 
> In Calais on the pavement there was doerhhea from a dog...there were 4-5 patches of watery stools and somebody had just stepped on it.
> 
> I even managed to touch it with the tip of my shoe. I mean this animal was obviously ill...how is the owner expected to pick this up with doggy bags? He needed a hose and a mop!


*chuckles* jesus Nick you always have to go one better LOL ;D


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Another crap thread ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Another crap thread ;D


And I didn't even start it!! ;D


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I was going to post a Flame about dog shite after I stood in a great mound of the stuff the other day. It was just off the pavement, right by the boot of my TT.

So I stepped in it, went into the house, wiped my feet on the doormat, and then - because I was carrying loads of shopping - walked through the house into the kitchen. SHIT EVERYWHERE.  

Of course I got a bollocking from the wife because she's always telling me to take my shoes off before I come into the house. I keep saying that that's the point of the doormat, but yes again she has been proved right. NO doormat could have coped with the amount of shit I had on my shoes.:-[

Cleaning it all up took about 2 hours, and I kept wretching as the smell was horrendous.

Fucking wanky dogs. I hate them. I hate the owners more though, for letting them shit all over the pavement. The only thing that kept me going when cleaning the mess up was the thought of wiping it over the face of the smeggy dog owner who let his dog shit everywhere.

Tossers.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Awww Raven :'(. Still look on the bright side better off in your home than your TT eh


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well even letting your dog shit on the pavement is bad enough, but this is akin to being indoors.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Before my hubby, two boys and I ever get in our car or home after a long walk it is shoes straight off . Even on a rainy day, fraid I make them take them off on seperate feet and enter the house one foot at a time with no shoes on . Fraid I'm houseproud and headmistress like  , although hubby knows my rules and what his punishment would be if he walked in dogs mess ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> his punishment would be if he walked in dogs mess


in the shit in both senses of the word... 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> in the shit in both senses of the word... Â 8)


LOLOL you got it ;D along with a bite of his bare bottom  ;D ... and slap and tickle


----------

